
Show HN: PromLens – The query builder, analyzer, and explainer for PromQL - jrv
https://promlens.com/
======
jrv
Check out
[https://promlens.com/?l=OTuO7josUeU](https://promlens.com/?l=OTuO7josUeU) for
an example of a shared page with some queries, and
[https://promlens.com/features](https://promlens.com/features) for an overview
of PromLens features.

